# Part Livery costs in Godalming (Surrey) area



## FestiveFuzz (10 April 2013)

Hi all,

I'm looking to get a new horse after a few years out of the loop and was wondering what the going rate was for part livery and DIY livery in Surrey?

I'm not looking to buy anything until later on in the year once we've got the wedding over and done with so feel a bit silly calling up and asking any of the yards right now, but would like to get a steer on how much I should budget for?

Thanks!


----------



## L&M (10 April 2013)

Friend of mine runs that type of yard nr Godalming - I think her DIY is curently £45. Pm me if you want her contact details.


----------



## Sundae (10 April 2013)

Can only offer experience of DIY livery- two years ago at previous yard it was £130 per month DIY (plus £2 a week to use the school??).  Good grazing, ok hacking and crap school.  Now at private yard DIY- £100pcm- fab school, great grazing and amazing hacking- there is a web page on Facebook- surrey livery perhaps?  Put up a post there and you will get a good response


----------



## FestiveFuzz (10 April 2013)

Thanks both!

Sidney - that sounds way cheaper than I expected. Will PM you as would love to get in touch with them once I've found my new horse.

Sundae - Will definitely check out the facebook page too. I'd love to go back to being on a private yard but no idea where to start looking as I always found out through word of mouth and am now a tad out of the loop with these things.


----------



## xspiralx (10 April 2013)

Part livery around here is around £500 - £700 PCM for 7 day part, including everything but exercise.

DIY is around £25 - £40 a week, sometimes more depending on facilities.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (10 April 2013)

Thanks xspiralx. Strangely DIY is much cheaper than I expected and part livery is more expensive. My last mare was kept on full livery for £550pcm though that was a few years ago now!


----------



## Ella19 (10 April 2013)

We have part livery and assisted DIY including ablib hay or haylage, all prices on www.surreyriding.co.uk


----------



## Sundae (13 April 2013)

GG2B - I only found the yard through a friend who knew that there was grazing going spare.  Also try equine adverts and all the local tack shops.  I am pretty sure there is one advertising in Chiddingfold, but that may be too far...  Although bear in mind being at a private yard does have lots of pros, the cons being its quite often someones home and its not run quite as businesslike....!


----------



## sisgb (26 April 2013)

GG2B said:



			Thanks xspiralx. Strangely DIY is much cheaper than I expected and part livery is more expensive. My last mare was kept on full livery for £550pcm though that was a few years ago now!
		
Click to expand...

I'm on DIY in Wanborough. Good grazing, all year turnout, nice stables.Nice school, though jumping not allowed. Cost is £200 cpm.


----------



## Lolabay (26 April 2013)

Although we are based in Reigate although not a million miles from Godalming, our part assisted livery is £290 per calander month. That includes turn out/bring in, all feed and hay and we just have to pay an extra £7 a week for bedding and obviously worming and shoes are extra. The only thing my Daughters have to do is muck out every day and to be honest they normally always bring our horse in as they are nearly always there.


----------



## RCP Equestrian (8 May 2013)

We do assisted DIY at £60 pw, includes turnout am/pm, feed put in am/pm and rug changes. Part livery is £120 pw which includes bedding/haylage/muck out/feed/turnout/feet picked out/legs washed/rug changes


----------

